# Not eatting Red Devil



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My Red Devil has not been eating like normal. It all started this week. He would eat one pellet and he would spit out the rest. Do you guys know what could be wrong? He is about 6-7".


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Well check your water parameters...also are their any other fish in the tank with him. Its either 1 of 2 things, bad water quality or stress.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Not sure, but the first thing that comes to mind might be internal parasites?

Is he otherwise moving around the same or is he more lethargic now?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

He isnt acting that normal too. Like i said he is more relundant to swim up top to get food. He is a bit more lazy and not as spirited as before but still owner responsive.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I suggest you do some water changes and keep a close eye on it, also try feeding bloodworms or whatever it REALLY loves to eat.








to the desiese forum


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Innes, do you have the ability to move topics or do you like pretending to?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I was just curious, i thought you had to be a moderator to do such things?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Innes, do you have the ability to move topics or do you like pretending to?


 click on "My Assistant" and then on "The Moderating Team" to see who has powers in which forums









I do have powers in certain places like the non-piranha forum








(That is why my name is on the forum)

The only 2 members who moderate a public forum on PFury are myself and Ms_Nattereri who moderates in the lounge


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> He isnt acting that normal too. Like i said he is more relundant to swim up top to get food. He is a bit more lazy and not as spirited as before but still owner responsive.


 How are his colors compared to before? test your water and if it's not that I would think it might be internal parasites. A friend of mine had a CA that did the same thing and it turned out to be parasitic. That's the only reason why I thought it might be.


----------

